
Afrikan countries need to improve investment in innovation - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/08/14/african-countries-perform-poorly-in-innovation-ranking/
======
noah-kun
Western wealth is based off exploitation of Africa and other colonized peoples
and their shared resources. Our “innovation” is a boom and bust side show,
itself based on exploitation. Folks profiting from colonialism are promising
“investing in innovation” as an alternative to justice. Because that justice
would hampern Western enrichment.

